# Disappointed



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Was out looking at my plastic tub (Ride 135).
I have to relocate the front rodholder. ARC placed it on the flat portion, not on the sloped part and I can't reach it from the seat.

I found that all the rod holders (scotty and two tubes) were attached using screws and not bolts with nylock nuts and washers.

I'm disappointed they would not used something more substantial than screws that could pull right out of the plastic.
I'm sure they will make it right or at least give me the nuts and bolts to do the work, but I should have to do this rework.

news_watch


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

I curious, what's wrong with using screws? I'm assuming they used stainless? Are they leaking? If so a small amount of Marine Goop should do the trick. I prefer using stainless bolts, washers, and lock nuts when access allows. But have on occasion drilled a small hole and used the screw/Goop technique, with no problem.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

seekinfin,
screws pull out eventually or get over tightened and strip out. No goop was used.
Washer and nut takes a failure of the plastic to come out or excessive force.
I'd take a No 8 bolt and washer over a No. 12 screw anyday.

No leaks, not enough time on the water yet to find them.

Why not spend another 1 to 2 bucks per installation and make it as reliable as possible, rather than let something leave the shop that could give trouble later.

nw


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Some of my pad eyes on my Prowler Trident have SS screws some 8/32 bolts with molded in nuts and some have pop rivets looks like it depends on the thickness of the plastic for what they used.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

bbcroaker,
I looked at all the factory installed loops, etc, and they all have lock nuts and washers.
I'm going to ask ARC to make it right by at least getting me the hardware.
I'd rather make the changes myself.

nw


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

i'm just curious why u didn't just install the stuff urself if u can do the work. did'nt they give u the option of how u wanted it laid out and tell u what kind of fastners they were gonna use. i would have probably asked em' if it were a concern to me. i kno the guys at ARC in kiln creek are good peolpe!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Did ARC do the installation, or did you get a factory "angler" edition that was rigged at the factory?


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Cory,
ARC did it at the shop at Farmville while I waited.

Reelax,
They did not ask about layout and fasteners before doing the work. The discussion was along the lines of rigging it like the angler edition.
I would have asked if I thought they were going to use something other than nuts and bolts.


This is not an overall dig on ARC. They have been great to work with other than this detail, but them being the experts, and me, new to kayaking, one would think they would go for the better method without needing input from me.

nw


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Go to your favorate hardware supply and get some stainless nuts and bolts. Although it is unlikely that the screws will tear out anytime soon.

For a couple of dollars.........your worries are over.


As far as mounting the rod holder forward on the flat area.........you might appreciate that during a capsize. It is alot easier to swing your legs back onboard without having the rod holder in the way. I know this to be true, I have done many re entries.


----------



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

Arc has been a pain dealing with.
You can do the work better and faster yourself.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

ARC runs a respectable business, they are top notch and have some of the best prices on plastic around. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Rockstar said:


> ARC runs a respectable business, they are top notch and have some of the best prices on plastic around. Let us know how it works out for you.


Rockstar,
I'm with you.
I think the fellow doing this particular work is the reason for this. All my other dealings with them have been top notch, particularly at the Richmond location.
I'm not here to bash them and have no issue with going back to them for anything, and have many times.

After all, the thread title is "disappointed", not anything more or less.

nw


----------

